# (installation) j'y arrive pas !

## webby

salut  !    :Smile: 

après à peu près d'une dizaine tentative d'install ( ratés ) et , remis de mois en mois ..

je me décide de venir demander de votre aide !

j'ai essayé avec l'install graphique qui manque la majorité du temps rendu à l'installation des packages 280/354

aussi je ne connais pas vraiement le bon choix , ou , il faut choisir l'option de la console !

aussi , je ne suis pas sur d'avoir bien partitionné mes partitions !

connaissez-vous un tuto ( graphique si possible ) sur le partitionnement de la Gentoo ?

ou , si vous voulez me faire un dessin !    :Very Happy: 

je l'installe seul sur un dd , de 20 Go

à + ..    :Smile: 

----------

## ghoti

 *webby wrote:*   

> j'ai essayé avec l'install graphique

 

Laisse tomber l'installation graphique : elle est pourrie et tu n'apprendras rien  :Sad: 

 *Quote:*   

> qui manque la majorité du temps rendu à l'installation des packages 280/354

 

Je comprends les mots mais la phrase, que dalle ! Un poil trop canadien peut-être ?  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> connaissez-vous un tuto ( graphique si possible ) sur le partitionnement de la Gentoo ?

 

Qu'est-ce que tu ne comprends pas dans le manuel gentoo ?

Et si tu veux absolument du graphisme, il y a peut-être d'autres distribs plus adaptées ?

----------

## webby

my !  my !

trois citations et trois réponses presque négative  ..  

moi , quand je repond à quelqu'un sur l'install d'une distro ..  je ne lui suggère pas d'aller voir ailleurs !

lorsque je répond à quelqu'un ..  c'est pour lui aider et je respecte son choix , d'abord !

ou  alors ,  je ne répond pas du tout  !

merci à l'avance de votre aide !

----------

## widan

 *ghoti wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   qui manque la majorité du temps rendu à l'installation des packages 280/354 
> 
> Je comprends les mots mais la phrase, que dalle ! Un poil trop canadien peut-être ? 

 

Je suppose qu'il veut dire que l'installation échoue au package 280 (sur 354) la plupart du temps, ce qui ne nous aide malheureusement pas beaucoup plus sans savoir quel est ce package 280.

 *webby wrote:*   

> aussi , je ne suis pas sur d'avoir bien partitionné mes partitions !

 

Généralement le partitionnement n'est pas la cause des problèmes d'install (et sinon ça se voit au tout début de l'install, et pas au milieu), à moins d'installer sur une partition trop petite.

----------

## ghoti

Oufti binamée !  :Sad: 

Désolé si ma réponse a pu te paraître négative  :Sad: 

Mais si tu parcours un peu le forum, tu verras que les avis sont presque unanimes pour dire que l'installation graphique est actuellement loin d'être une bonne solution sous Gentoo.

Celà étant, il est logique de dire que si ton souci principal est de travailler en mode graphique, il n'est pas déshonorant d'envisager d'autres distributions plus orientées en ce sens. On en trouve d'excellentes !

Maintenant, si la réponse que j'ai pris la peine de t'écrire ne te convient pas, libre à toi de ne pas la lire. Mais ne viens pas te plaindre que "ça ne marche pas" !   :Evil or Very Mad: Last edited by ghoti on Sat Mar 24, 2007 12:10 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ryo-san

salut,

Je ne vois pas d'animosité dans le post de ghoti , je crois que la question principale etait :

ou bloques tu dans le manuel ?

l'installeur graphique est encore buggé ( apparement ) c'est pour cela que l'on te conseille de bien lire le manuel et de te lancer.

On a tous debuté un jour , et tous on a du se taper ce manuel qui semble etre une punition au debut peut etre mais qui est salutaire,

c'est comme ca , gentoo est un peu a part , elle demande un peu d'apprentissage , a toi de voir si tu es pret a fournir quelques efforts ou pas,

sinon les alternatives s'appelent ubuntu et consort.

@+

----------

## webby

j'essaie de trouver dans le handbook .  la partie du partitionnement ,  et je ne la trouve pas  !

----------

## kochka

Je pense que Ghoti a raison. Tu devrais passer par l'installation manuelle en suivant pas à pas le handbook.

J'ai voulu gagné du temps une fois en passant par l'intallateur graphique mais je n'ai jamais reussi à installer Gentoo avec !

Peut être que ca marchera mieux avec 2007.0 dès qu'elle sortira...

 *Quote:*   

> aussi , je ne suis pas sur d'avoir bien partitionné mes partitions ! 

 

Elle est pas mal celle la  :Smile:  Pour le partionnement de ton disque dur de 20 Go, tu peux faire simple pour l'instant :

hda1 : swap (la taille depend un peu de ta config)

hda2 : /boot - 64 Mo

hda3 : /  - La taille dépend un peu de ce que tu veux installer sur ta machine, ex: 5 Go

hda 4 : partition etendu

hda5 : /home - le reste

Mais bon tout ca est très bien expliqué dans le handbook.

----------

## ryo-san

 ICI 

----------

## kochka

 *webby wrote:*   

> j'essaie de trouver dans le handbook .  la partie du partitionnement ,  et je ne la trouve pas  !

 

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/fr/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=4

EDIT : Grilled  :Smile: 

----------

## webby

merci pour ton dessin  , hochka  !    :Smile: 

-------------

hda1 : swap (la taille depend un peu de ta config) 

 hda2 : /boot - 64 Mo 

 hda3 : / - La taille dépend un peu de ce que tu veux installer sur ta machine, ex: 5 Go 

 hda 4 : partition etendu 

 hda5 : /home - le reste 

-----------------

super  !!     ryo-san !  , et  kochka  !..  un gros merci pour vos liens    :Smile: 

maintenant ,  pour le choix de ma console ,  quel ligne  ou  quel option dois-je choisir  ?

à +    :Very Happy: Last edited by webby on Mon Aug 13, 2007 6:44 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## kochka

 *Quote:*   

> maintenant , pour le choix de ma console , quel ligne ou quel option dois-je choisir ? 

 

Humm je ne comprend pas tellement de quoi tu parle ... Quelle choix de console ?

----------

## truz

Salut,

Tes questions et ignorance du handbook, me fait me demander (à tout hasard hein, le prends pas mal surtout): Es-tu sur Gentoo ou toujours sur Sabayon ?

Pour installer une Gentoo tu dois suivre le handbook déjà présenté plusieurs fois dans ce thread, c'est dire si c'est LA référence. En suivant ce handbook tu ne devrais pas rencontrer ce genre de questions car il y répond très bien.

----------

## ghoti

 *webby wrote:*   

> maintenant ,  pour le choix de ma console ,  quel ligne  ou  quel option dois-je choisir  ?

 

Mmmh, on dirait bien que tu es toujours en mode graphique, non ?

Es-tu sûr de lire le bon handbook ? Il faut lire celui-ci et pas celui-là

Tu verras notamment que le CD d'installation n'est pas le même. Pour travailler en mode "console", il faut prendre le CD minimal. En bootant sur ce CD, tu seras automatiquement en mode "console".

Et je certifie par la présente qu'il n'y a aucune animosité dans ma réponse !  :Wink: 

/me dépose ses pincettes et enlève ses gants ...

----------

## webby

pour le choix de la console ,  je veux dire 

dans : choose your default console font :

161.cp

162.cp

je pense qu'il y a une centaine de choix là-dedans  !     :Smile: 

et merci  !   ghoti  !

de me spécifié pour les deux lien différents pour le handbook  !   

à+    :Very Happy: 

----------

## ghoti

Tiens ? Bizarre, je ne me souviens pas que l'install en mode console posait cette question ?

Par défaut, il me semble que c'est "default8x16".

Pas besoin d'y toucher sauf si tu veux absolument avoir des caractères particuliers. Dans ce cas, il faudra les tester toi-même successivement car on ne peut pas décider pour toi : question de goût ...

----------

## webby

@  ghoti ..  ->  ..  tu as dit :

tu verras notamment que le CD d'installation n'est pas le même. Pour travailler en mode "console", il faut prendre le CD minimal. En bootant sur ce CD, tu seras automatiquement en mode "console".

moi je suis sur un live-cd ,  ( 682.6 mo )  et  quand j'arrive sur le bureau ..  j'ai deux icônes  d'install :

gentoo linux installer ( command line )

gentoo linux installer ( gtk + )

en passant ,  la minimal a combien de mo  ?

et est-ce qu'on arrive en mode texte comme freebsd  ,  avec cette  minimal ?

et merci pour le choix de la console  "default8x16"    :Smile: 

-----------------

j'ai encore raté l'install  (  install failed )  ..  je pense sérieusement  à installer par la console  !     :Very Happy: 

-----------------

à  +    :Smile: Last edited by webby on Sat Mar 24, 2007 1:52 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## titoucha

Je suppose que tu es et x86, voici le lien pour télécharger la version minimale ICI sinon le lien pour la version X86_64 LA

----------

## webby

merci  !!

je télécharge  dès maintenant  !    :Smile: 

my  !  my  !  ..  déjà  téléchargé  ..  elle n'a que  54.2 mo

est-ce le bon montant de mo qu'elle est suposé d'avoir ?    :Smile: Last edited by webby on Sat Mar 24, 2007 2:02 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## truz

Pour résumer il y a 2 façons d'installer Gentoo: soit utiliser l'installer Gentoo, soit se débrouiller autrement.

1) L'installer comme tu l'as vu est disponible en 2 versions: "command line" et "GTK+". Se sont ces 2 versions qui ont été déconseillées.

2) pour "se débrouiller autrement" le plus simple est d'avoir booté ton ordi avec linux depuis un live cd quelconque. C'est dans ce but qu'existe le "minimal cd" mais vu que tu as déjà un live cd tu n'as pas besoin de télécharger le "minimal cd", tu as déjà ce qu'il te faut depuis ton live cd. A partir de là on lance une console (Application>Accessories>Terminal depuis ton live cd installer Gentoo) et on suit le handbook pas à pas.

Dernière remarque, il est bien indiqué au lancement de l'installer qu'il permet d'accélérer l'installation de Gentoo, pas de la rendre plus facile, et qu'il faut d'abord lire en entier le handbook, puis de le relire une deuxième fois avant de se lancer dans l'install  :Wink: 

Enfin pour ta question sur consolefont tu pourras lire entre autres le guide de localisation.

Bonne continuation  :Smile: 

----------

## nost4r

Oui le live cd minimal x86 fait bien 54.2 mo .

Donc boot sur ce live cd et suis le handbook : http://www.gentoo.org/doc/fr/handbook/handbook-x86.xml

Je sais pas si tu peux l'imprimer ou pas ou si tu as un 2eme pc chez toi ...

----------

## mardi_soir

pas besoin  >  si tu utilise le cd gentoo live 

...

CONTROL + ALT + F1    et CONTROL +l ALT + F2   permettent de changer de console .. 

Dans la première ou (inversement )    on lance     

```
nano /mnt/cdrom/docs/handbook/txt/install.txt
```

et magie le  manuel tout bien ... 

ensuite on peut, chose pratique, utiliser la souris pour sélectionner les portion de commande a lancer 

il te faut sélectionner le  texte puis changer de console et cliquer sur les deux touches de ta souris en même temps.

----------

## Magic Banana

 *mardi_soir wrote:*   

> il te faut sélectionner le  texte puis changer de console et cliquer sur les deux touches de ta souris en même temps.

 

Pour une souris deux boutons c'est en efet ce qu'il faut faire. Si tu en as trois, tu peux aussi faire un clic milieu.  :Wink: 

EDIT : Et puis, plutôt que de lire le manuel avec nano (qui est plus fait pour éditer du texte), autant utiliser less :

```
$ less /mnt/cdrom/docs/handbook/txt/install.txt
```

Mieux, je crois que la version HTML est aussi sur le Live CD. Il est donc possible de la lire avec links ou lynx (je ne sais plus quel navigateur est sur le Live CD).

----------

## bivittatus

Lors de mes installs, pour sélectionner le texte, je dois le faire en appuyant sur Ctrl en plus du bouton gauche de la souris...on ne sait jamais si tu as le même souci... :Wink: 

----------

## webby

salut  !    :Smile: 

dites- moi , comment partitionneriez-vous un dd de 20 Go 256 de ram ?

/boot = 100 mb

/swap = ?

/ = ?

/home = le restant

que me conseilleriez-vous pour le /swap , et la racine ( / ) sur un dd de 20 go et 256 de ram ?

-------------------------

my ! my ! .. que çà là l'air compliqué , cette  minimal !  

alors je me ressaie encore une fois avec le live-cd ..

sur le live-cd , dans la page du root password , adduser ..

il me manque 4 renseingnements , c'est a dire que je ne sais pas quoi répondre à ces 4 lignes suivantes

sheel = ?

HomeDir = ?

UserID = ?

Comment = ?

si je remplirais ces 4 lignes , peut-être l'install fonctionnerais bien ! 

si quelqu'un connais quoi répondre à ces 4 ( ? )

j'apprécierais bien !

----------

## nemo13

 *webby wrote:*   

> dites- moi , comment partitionneriez-vous un dd de 20 Go 256 de ram ?

 

Bonsoir,

J'ai mis mon décodeur C++++ en branle ; en reformulant au pif au métre , serais-tu en train de nous demander :

Quel doit être la taille de la partition swapp sachant que la ram fait 256 Méga ?

Si telle est ta question , la réponse classique est swapp=ram.

En outre, à 256 Méga de ram ,si tu veux une interface graphique pas trop gourmande, ne prend pas gnome ou kde ( ceci est un avis personnel ).( xfce est un autre avis encore plus personnel   :Cool:   )

taille de / : entre 7 et 10 giga est un début qui devrait te laisser le temps de bien prendre en main ta gentoo.

A+

----------

## _Seth_

 *webby wrote:*   

> que me conseilleriez-vous pour le /swap , et la racine ( / ) sur un dd de 20 go et 256 de ram ?

 

pour 20Go, je te conseille de faire une swap de 3 fois ta ram (environ 750Mo) si tu veux installer des grosses applis (openoffice, kde, etc) sinon seulement 2 fois ta RAM (environ 500Mo) devrait suffire. Pour la partoche racine, je te conseille de mettre tout le reste et de ne pas séparer le /home.

 *webby wrote:*   

> my ! my ! .. que çà là l'air compliqué , cette  minimal ! 

 

il suffit de lire le manuel, même si tu ne comprends pas, il te suffit pour la plupart du temps de recopier les lignes de commandes.

 *webby wrote:*   

> 
> 
> sheel = ?
> 
> HomeDir = ?
> ...

 

Le premier, c'est shell et pas sheel. Pour répondre aux trois premières questions, google est ton ami, la quatrième c'est facultatif, c'est pour indiquer des commentaires sur l'utilisateur que tu es en train de créer (genre "bureau 122" ou "compte pour les invités"). Tu peux aussi trouver toutes les réponses à ces questions en tapant

```
man useradd
```

ou 

```
man adduser
```

----------

## kochka

Ce que je ne comprend pas bien, sans vouloir t'offenser, c'est que tout ca est expliqué TRES en détails dans le handbook et que si tu le suivait pas à pas, tu intallerais sans pb ta Gentoo. Si tu y mets pas un peu du tient, tu t'en sortiras jamais !

Et si ca te gonfle de lire de la doc ou faire quelques recherches basiques sur internet, tu devrais envisager une autre distrib avec des assitants a la conf.

En passant, t'as plein de choses a apprendre içi en plus du handbook et des docs du site gentoo :

http://fr.gentoo-wiki.com/Accueil

http://gentoo-wiki.com/Main_Page

Gentoo est une des distribs les mieux documentée, profite en !

----------

## ghoti

 *_Seth_ wrote:*   

> pour 20Go, je te conseille de faire une swap de 3 fois ta ram (environ 750Mo)

 

Râââ là là mais c'est pas vrai !   :Evil or Very Mad: 

Pour la centième fois, la swap ne doit être qu'une solution de secour très temporaire. 

Inutile d'en mettre des tonnes, et certainement pas pour un desktop : à partir du moment où ça commence à swapper un peu trop, le système peut ralentir d'un facteur 1000 !

Si l'usage de la swap est trop fréquent, la machine sera d'une lenteur insupportable. La seule solution valable sera d'ajouter de la RAM mais en aucun cas d'augmenter la swap !

La swap n'est d'ailleurs pas obligatoire : on peut parfaitement s'en passer !

Décidément, ce vieux mythe ridicule de la swap à la peau dure !  :Rolling Eyes: 

De plus, je ne vois pas le rapport entre la capacité du disque et la grandeur de la swap !

En conclusion : pas de swap ou, à la rigueur dans ce cas-ci : 256 Mo à tout casser. Au-delà, pardon mais c'est ridicule!

----------

## zsfrack

 *ghoti wrote:*   

> ...
> 
> La swap n'est d'ailleurs pas obligatoire : on peut parfaitement s'en passer !
> 
> Décidément, ce vieux mythe ridicule de la swap à la peau dure ! 
> ...

 

+1

Je sais par pour vous mais ca fait environ 2 moi que je roule sans swap (1giga de RAM j'ai jamais dépassé les 500mo d'utilisé) et j'ai jamais û de problèmes.

----------

## d2_racing

 *ghoti wrote:*   

>  *webby wrote:*   j'ai essayé avec l'install graphique 
> 
> Laisse tomber l'installation graphique : elle est pourrie et tu n'apprendras rien 
> 
>  *Quote:*   qui manque la majorité du temps rendu à l'installation des packages 280/354 
> ...

 

Je comprend très bien moi  :Smile:  Pour ce qui est de la formulation, tu serais mieux d'écrire en français, car les expressions du Québec, bien c'est pour les Québécois et c'est pas tout le monde qui peuvent les comprendre.

Ça fait déjà un petit moment que je suis sur le forum et des fois je posais une question très clair à mon sens mais à cause de la formulation on dirait que je parlais un français inconnu  :Smile: 

Je vais rester dans le coin,alors s'il y a des affaires pas clair je peux rectifier le tire  :Smile: 

A+

----------

## webby

juste une petite question  

ma partition  /home  ..  dois-je la placé dans  ( primary )  ou  bien  dans  ( logical )  ?

----------

## d2_racing

Libre à toi, pourvu que tu n'est pas plus que 4 partitions primaire.

Je sais que la limite était 4 dans le temps.

----------

## webby

merci ,   je pense bien réussir l'installation  automatique  !      :Very Happy: 

et sur un dd de  20  Go  !     :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## _Seth_

 *ghoti wrote:*   

>  *_Seth_ wrote:*   pour 20Go, je te conseille de faire une swap de 3 fois ta ram (environ 750Mo) 
> 
> Râââ là là mais c'est pas vrai !  
> 
> Pour la centième fois, la swap ne doit être qu'une solution de secour très temporaire. 
> ...

 

Je suis tout à fait d'accord avec toi, on peut se passer de la swap... mais quand on a de la ram ! Comme en témoigne zsfrack, 1Go de RAM permet de se passer completement de swap pour une utilisation standard de gentoo.

Maintenant, attention au cas particulier. Pour peu qu'on veuille faire du son ou du traitement vidéo (pas en temps réel), la swap peut être utile voire indispensable. A mon avis un système avec 256 Mo de RAM peut se retrouver rapidement dans une situation difficile pour compiler de grosse appli. Et pour faire simple, il est plus facile d'avoir de la swap (et même trop) et de ne pas l'utiliser que de se retrouver dans le cas où on en manque (redimensionnement de FS, changement des partitions, c'est pas rigolo). Donc, dans l'idée de maximiser les choix, je trouvais cela plus simple de conseiller à webby de réserver 700 Mo de swap et ensuite, à lui de voir à l'usage s'il souhaite l'utiliser et comment. Rien de plus facile que d'avoir de la swap et de changer la swapiness de façon à ce que ton système n'utilise la swap que quand il en a réellement besoin   :Wink: 

----------

## webby

la swapiness  !  hey  bien  j'en apprend , de plus en plus  !    :Wink: 

intéressant  mon ptit post  !     :Very Happy: 

----------

## webby

salut  !

j'avais trouvé une page sur les commandes d'emerge en  console 

mais je ne suis plus capable de la retrouver  !

auriez-vous par hazard le lien de cette page ?

à bientôt  !     :Smile: 

----------

## _Seth_

 :Question: 

Est ce que tu peux préciser le contenu de cette page (ce dont tu te souviens), j'ai pas du tout compris ce que tu voulais dire par

 *webby wrote:*   

> commandes d'emerge en console

 

----------

## webby

oui  je m'excuse  ,  je voulais dire : 

 la gestion des programmes > emerge     :Very Happy: 

----------

## donald7

 *webby wrote:*   

> salut  !   
> 
> my ! my ! .. que çà là l'air compliqué , cette  minimal !  
> 
> alors je me ressaie encore une fois avec le live-cd ..
> ...

 

bonjour

je voudrais juste signaler que j'ai perdu au moins 2 jours  à essayer sans succès d'installer Gentoo à partir d'un live CD ou à partir d'un live DVD.

Inutile d'insister à mon avis :ça ne marche pas !

Par contre l'installation à partir du CD minimal marche très bien (2 PC installés) à condition de suivre pas à pas le handbook

```
http://www.gentoo.org/doc/fr/handbook/index.xml
```

donald

----------

## Magic Banana

 *webby wrote:*   

> salut  !
> 
> j'avais trouvé une page sur les commandes d'emerge en  console 
> 
> mais je ne suis plus capable de la retrouver  !
> ...

 

La documentation officielle francophone est centralisée sur cette page. La catégorie qui semble t'intéresser est la documentation système.

----------

## babos

 *donald7 wrote:*   

>  *webby wrote:*   salut  !   
> 
> my ! my ! .. que çà là l'air compliqué , cette  minimal !  
> 
> alors je me ressaie encore une fois avec le live-cd ..
> ...

 

Ben pour ma part, j'ai toujours utilisé un liveCD pour faire mes installs et c'est toujours passé. Pour la dernière install, au risque de passer pour un troller, j'ai utilisé la knoppix dont la détection du matériel est à mon avis très puissante. Et là j'ai un très joli système.

----------

## d2_racing

C'est l'une des 2 solutions que je recommande quand quelqu'un as un chipset Jmicron :

-Soit utiliser une version récente de Knoppix pour installer Gentoo.

-soit utiliser le LiveCD KOK.

----------

## webby

je viens de réussir ou presque    :Smile:   d'installer le live-cd 2007  en mode graphique !

mon petit problème au reboot , est que mom mot de passe  ->  ne passe pas  , pour ouvrir X

à l'aide  !!!!!    :Smile: 

----------

## geekounet

Vérifie ton keymap dans ton xorg.conf  :Smile: 

----------

## webby

comment !

excusez mon ignorance et ma nervosité  ,  du moment  !    :Smile: 

j'ai fait "nano xorg.conf"  ,  "nano xorg.conf.new"  et il n'y a rien d'écrit  dedans !

----------

## Temet

Normal ... "nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf" devrait mieux marcher.

----------

## webby

d'accord  ,  maintenant cela fonctionne mieux  !    :Smile: 

dites-moi maintenant , ce queje dois vérifier là-dedans  !  car je ne voie pas de nom de user  ,  et de mot de passe   :Smile: 

----------

## Temet

T'en verras pas, Geekounet te suggère de vérifier que clavier est bien configuré sous X pour que tu tapes le bon mot de passe.

Genre si ton clavier est en qwerty sous X, c'est pas impossible que tu te gourres.

Bon, moi je suis pas chez moi, je suis sous windows donc je ne dirai pas plus :/

----------

## webby

j'ai ajouter l'Option  "XkbLayout" "ca"  qu'il manquait , 

et modifié  l'Option  "XkbVariant" "_winkeys"  .  pour,   l' Option  "XkbVariant" "latin9"

au reboot ,  mon mot de passe  ou mon nom d'utilisateur ne passe passe , encore !

-------------

dit moi , avec cette commande-ci :

useradd [options] [login]  

qu'est-ce que je dois écrire à (option)  

-------------

ainsi qu'avec cette commande-ci :

usermod -p [mot de passe] [login]

qu'est-ce que je dois écrire à  (login)

---------------------------

je suppose que cela doit-être  :

login = nom_d'utilisateur

option = mot_de_passe 

est-ce que je me trompe !

------------------------------------

j'ai fait en # " useradd -m -p mot_de_passe webby "

et j'ai comme réponse :

useradd: user webby exists

je ne peux pas plus , ouvrir mon KDE ..   mon mot de passe ne passe pas  !

----------

## davidou2a

 *webby wrote:*   

> d'accord  ,  maintenant cela fonctionne mieux  !   
> 
> dites-moi maintenant , ce queje dois vérifier là-dedans  !  car je ne voie pas de nom de user  ,  et de mot de passe  

 

Encore une raison de preferer l'install en ligne de commande, on comprend ce qui se passe et ce qu'on fait...  :Rolling Eyes: 

et le Layout en fr c est mieux  :Smile:  car 'ca' c est canadien si je me trompe pas

----------

## YetiBarBar

As-tu essayé de te connecter en root?

Si oui, vu que tu n'as pas encore de données (1ere install...), tu peux détruire ton user et le recréer.

Sinon, si tu utilises KDM, il y a une ligne à changer dans :

/usr/kde/3.5/share/kdm/kdmrc

(la ligne AllowRootLogin ou qqchose du genre)

----------

## davidou2a

A mon avis il a simplement un clavier en layout Qwerty et forcement son password merdouille...

----------

## webby

quand j'écrit en # 

nano /usr/kde/3.5/share/kdm/kdmrc

nano /etc/usr/kde/3.5/share/kdm/kdmrc

le(s)  fichier qui s'ouvre est  vide !

je viens d'additionner un troixième user 

useradd -m -p [mot de passe] webbysuser

et , résultat  =  login failed

----------

## Temet

Bah vire cette installation graphique de branleurs et fais en une d'hommes!   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## davidou2a

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Bah vire cette installation graphique de branleurs et fais en une d'hommes!   

 

+1

----------

## YetiBarBar

 *webby wrote:*   

> quand j'écrit en #  nano /usr/kde/3.5/share/kdm/kdmrc

 

Exact, le fichier permettant d'autoriser le log en root depuis kdm est :

/usr/kde/3.5/share/config/kdm/kdmrc

Désolé pour cette erreur mais j'ai pas toujours ma gentoo sous les yeux .... Toutefois, je te déconseille d'abuser du login sur kde en root.

----------

## d2_racing

[quote="YetiBarBar] je te déconseille d'abuser du login sur kde en root.[/quote]

C'est très très mal être en root dans un environnement graphique  :Smile: 

----------

## webby

salut !

je viens de faire l'install avec  gnome-desktop = 1 1/2 jours de compilations

maintenant , j'ai réussi a faire reconnaitre l'utilisateur et son mot de passe  avec  :p

useradd [options] [login]

usermod -p [mot de passe] [login]

passwd [login]

#reboot

je me logue en $  .............   et j'écrit  [ startx ]  ..   là !  s'ouvre l'autre console  ( verte ) ..

donc mon X serveur n'est pas configurer ou installé 

dans cette petite console verte en $  ..   j'essaie de me loguer en #

su

passwd

su: Permission denied

Sorry .     :Crying or Very sad: 

X serveur ,  faut-il l'installer ?  ..  et comment  ?   ou bien , le configurer et avec quelle commande ?     :Smile: 

----------

## davidou2a

a mon avis t as toujours pas fait l installation en lignes de commandes sinon t aurai compris que pour lancer gnome tu devrais checker ton /etc/rc.conf,

ensuite se logguer en $ je connais pas pour moi ça veut plutot dire se loguer en user ou utilisateur pour les francophiles... ensuite comme je l ai deja dit au dessus si t avais fait l installe en ligne de commande en ayant pris le soin de lire le handbook ou meme de chercher sur se forum t aurai trouvé pourquoi t arrives pas a faire un "su" je te conseilles de lire le handbook et de faire une installe comme un grand, ou plutot d abandonner Gentoo si t aime pas mettre les mains dans le cambouis mais c est simplement mon avis perso, y a des fois faut se mettre face aux realités... j espere que ça te choqueras pas loin de moi l idée de te jetter la pierre mais bon reflechis un peu...

 :Evil or Very Mad: 

PS : l autre console comme tu dis c est simplement  le WM de Xorg...

----------

